# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Μήλου [Historic photographs of Milos]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Plaka Milou* in 1956

Plaka Milou 1956.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A rare picture of _Milos_ in 1960

Milos (Adamas) 1960.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Από το μακρινό 1960, ο Αδάμαντας με το ιστορικό ακτοπλοϊκό ΙΟΝΙΟΝ του Τυπάλδου και τα πρώτα κρουαζιερόπλοια: το ΔΗΛΟΣ και το μικρό BLUE HORIZON.

Θερμά ευχαριστώ στο φίλο polyka, χωρίς τον οποίο δεν θα είχαμε δει αυτή τη φώτο αλλά και άλλες.

ionion1.jpg
Πηγή: Κυκλαδικό Φως

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από το μακρινό 1960, ο Αδάμαντας με το ιστορικό ακτοπλοϊκό ΙΟΝΙΟΝ του Τυπάλδου και τα πρώτα κρουαζιερόπλοια: το ΔΗΛΟΣ και το μικρό BLUE HORIZON.
> 
> Θερμά ευχαριστώ στο φίλο polyka, χωρίς τον οποίο δεν θα είχαμε δει αυτή τη φώτο αλλά και άλλες.
> 
> ionion1.jpg
> Πηγή: Κυκλαδικό Φως


Personally I like Ionion. But I do  not recognize her in this picture....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Adamas_ and a very old passenger ship

Adamas2.jpg

----------


## τσιβας

> *Plaka Milou* in 1956
> 
> Plaka Milou 1956.jpg


 Δεν είναι η ΠΛΑΚΑ αλλά ο Πέρα Τριοβάσαλος και η ημερομηνία δεν είναι σωστή, πρέπει να είναι 1965-70:?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν είναι η ΠΛΑΚΑ αλλά ο Πέρα Τριοβάσαλος και η ημερομηνία δεν είναι σωστή, πρέπει να είναι 1965-70:?


Εδωσα ακριβως τι εγραφε η καρτ ποσταλ μου απο πισω. Ευχαριστω για την διορθωση. Δεν εχω επισκεφθει κανενα απο τα νησια μας (εκτος απο την Αιγινα)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία ασπρόμαυρη καρτ ποστάλ βρήκα και αγόρασα σήμερα στο Μοναστηράκι. Είναι από τα Πολλώνια στην Μήλο, και στην πίσω της όψη εκτός από το κείμενο με το οποίο εστάλη, αναγράφεται η ημερομηνία (αποστολής) 14 Ιουλίου 1972.

05.jpg

Βλέπουμε ένα μικρό πλοίο, μικρή παντοφλίτσα πιθανότατα με καταπέλτη μπροστά, και αναρωτιέμαι αν δούλευε εκείνα τα χρόνια ('60-'70) στην γραμμή Πολλώνια Μήλου - Ψάθη Κιμώλου, ή αν βρισκόταν στα Πολλώνια για κάποιο άλλο λόγο.

05_.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θυμίζει αποβατική άκατο (ΑΒΑΚ) LCM(3)αν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε και το μέγεθος με τις βάρκες.
1427195390966.jpg1427195507077.jpg Πηγή
Ίσως αν έκανε χρέη προθμέιου ή να το χρησιμοποιούσαν οιμεταλευτικές εταιρείες της Μήλου.

----------


## Ellinis

> Θυμίζει αποβατική άκατο (ΑΒΑΚ) LCM(3)αν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε και το μέγεθος με τις βάρκες.
> 1427195390966.jpg1427195507077.jpg Πηγή
> Ίσως αν έκανε χρέη προθμέιου ή να το χρησιμοποιούσαν οιμεταλευτικές εταιρείες της Μήλου.


Πράγματι είναι ένα πρώην LCM που ανήκε στην εταιρία "Αργυρομεταλλευμάτων & Βαρυτίνης". Η εταιρία διέθετε τουλάχιστον τρία τέτοια σκάφη που τα απέκτησε το Γενάρη του 1948 ως "πλεονάζοντα συμμαχικά υλικά". Το LCM 630 νηολογήθηκε ως "πετρελαιοκίνητο αποβατικό" στον Πειραιά με το όνομα ΝΑΣΟΣ, το LCM 1167 ως ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και το Α.Β/1 ως ΗΛΙΑΣ.
To ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ καταστράφηκε το 1968 στον όρμο Βουδιών όπου η εταιρία διατηρεί βιομηχανικές εγκαταστάσεις, ενώ τα άλλα δυο διαλύθηκαν στα Βούδια το Σεπτέμβριο του 1980.

----------

